# Eliminated my stomach growing and gurgling 99 percent within one week



## sirrob (Apr 28, 2016)

Hey gang, I want to share what I've done to virtually eliminate an embarrassing problem that I've suffered with for over 30 years! The dreaded uncontrollable stomach gurgling and growling!

It started with me at the age of 16 while in class, and since then, it has hindered me from enjoying the college experience, going to church regularly, and enjoying family events.

I think (PRAYING) that I've finally cracked the code, and want to share what I've done. Just a few simple steps...

1. Gave up red meat

2. Gave up fried foods

3. Gave up soda

4. Gave up caffeinated coffee

5. Take a digestive enzyme with every meal, and right before bed

6. Drink water throughout the day

7. Drink peppermint tea, and chammomile tea throughout the day

Now, I do treat myself to a regular coffee and a little something fried on the weekends (don't overdo it).

The chammomile tea is the game changer! It calms my stomach 99%!

Here's what I do daily:

After I wake, I drink nothing but water and 2 cups of hot chammomile tea until 3-4PM. (No gum, no crackers, NOTHING ELSE) Then eat 2 nice meals after that.

Peppermint or chammomile tea, digestive enzyme and water before bed. Little to no bloating or growling at night.

Do this for a about a week, and hopefully, you'll enjoy results like I have!


----------



## SanFranLarry (Apr 25, 2016)

That is pretty much a GERD diet, minus the peppermint tea. I could see this working. I was just reading from a doctor that 4 cups of chamomile tea are recommended along with ginger tea. And yeah, fried foods can kick your ass. Glad its working out for you. Are the enzymes you're taking probiotics?


----------



## threena (Apr 11, 2016)

sirrob said:


> Hey gang, I want to share what I've done to virtually eliminate an embarrassing problem that I've suffered with for over 30 years! The dreaded uncontrollable stomach gurgling and growling!
> 
> It started with me at the age of 16 while in class, and since then, it has hindered me from enjoying the college experience, going to church regularly, and enjoying family events.
> 
> ...


this is a nice suggestion..I always believe in prayers and that in due time answers will be provided..you have suffered enough to be able to come up with this list and help and inspire plenty of people who are suffering.. may i ask what digestive enzymes are you taking?thanks


----------



## threena (Apr 11, 2016)

SanFranLarry said:


> That is pretty much a GERD diet, minus the peppermint tea. I could see this working. I was just reading from a doctor that 4 cups of chamomile tea are recommended along with ginger tea. And yeah, fried foods can kick your ass. Glad its working out for you. Are the enzymes you're taki


do digestive enzymes have similar effect with fibers in digestion?


----------



## SanFranLarry (Apr 25, 2016)

It depends on your system. Probiotics seem to work for many people (including myself).


----------



## sirrob (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks everyone. It's exciting to have FINALLY found a routine that works. I just got a cubicle job a few weeks ago, so I HAD to figure out something! LOL. God DOES answer prayers! Couple other things I should point out.

Don't overindulge in the evening, just eat moderate meals. I make sure to take two enzymes before bed, and the tea. The enzymes are Thropps Elite-Zyme Pro.

The peppermint tea helps you relax, but it creates a little too much gas sometimes for my liking (YMMV), so I'll probably eliminate it, and either try ginger tea, or chamomile all the way. (I use TWININGS Cham. tea. 2 bags)

And don't forget the water. I drink it along with the tea to help stretch the tea throughout your digestive system. It's VERY relaxing too.

It's a satisfying feeling when I think my stomach is about to let out a big growl, and it turns out to be NOTHING! Very big relief! LOL

I'll keep you updated on my journey!


----------

